
A shocking story of police and lethal force. Just not the one you might expect - awad
https://features.propublica.org/weirton/police-shooting-lethal-force-cop-fired-west-virginia/
======
Wildgoose
A tragic story, but also one that shows once again that "It's not the crime,
it's the cover-up" that gets you.

